# Is Randy the only one?



## Burl Source (Jan 30, 2014)

Making new knives that is. 
Randy, you have been making some beauties. Even though I don't always post a comment I enjoy seeing the photos and seeing what new you come up with.

It might just be me but it seems like we are not seeing a whole lot from the other makers.
Maybe they are too busy making knives to post photos of all the new stuff. I hope that is the case.

Regardless of the reasons, I have needs!
Please post more new knife photos.


----------



## Anton (Jan 30, 2014)

A little anxious ah?


----------



## WillC (Jan 30, 2014)

Fear not its all going on! But in damascus stages....Not forgotten about your Nakiri either, will get that sorted this year


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 30, 2014)

I just like to see all the cool knives you guys are making.


----------



## steelcity (Jan 30, 2014)

Del has cranked out like 80 pairing knives in 2 months plus a couple non pairing.


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 30, 2014)

steelcity said:


> Del has cranked out like 80 pairing knives in 2 months plus a couple non pairing.


That's right. I had fun seeing all the variations.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mario is the man I want to see more knives from. Yes it's because I am on his list; but he does make amazing knives and takes amazing photos too.

Same goes for WillC - but he is out of my price range:sad0:.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't know how Randy does it. 
I think he is either: 
A. A robot.
B. Has cloned himself several times over.
C. Has the hookup on some "Breaking Bad" Meth that keeps him working nonstop 24/7.
D. Has kidnapped some of Santa's Elves that he keeps enslaved in MI, working round the clock.
E. Really isn't Randy at all, but actually is Chuck Norris.
F. All of the above.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 30, 2014)

It's a family affair with Randy. They clearly work well together. Some of Will's recent knives are insane .


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 31, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> I don't know how Randy does it.
> I think he is either:
> D. Has kidnapped some of Santa's Elves that he keeps enslaved in MI, working round the clock.



Pretty sure it's the elves. Who else is going to get all the work done in this freezing cold?


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 31, 2014)

Burl Source said:


> Pretty sure it's the elves. Who else is going to get all the work done in this freezing cold?



E: Chuck Norris


----------



## KimBronnum (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd say C, D and E. Now that would be some combo


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 1, 2014)

Chuck Norris on meth working with Santa's elves. That sounds about right.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 1, 2014)

Mrmnms said:


> It's a family affair with Randy. They clearly work well together. Some of Will's recent knives are insane .



This is my thought too. It is nice to have Randy Jr. helping out, but I will say that Randy is simply the most efficient knife maker I have worked with. Del and Mario are close seconds in my book. 

With that said, different makers have "had their time" on the forum. Once a maker gets in high demand, their waits become longer and people shift to other makers -- which is kind of nice IMO. I actually think that is the fun part. Will Catchside used to be an easy buy -- but no more. Marko has never been easy. My Mario blade was exceptionally quick. I don't even have a maker's mark on it, but it was quick and good.

And Dave Martell. I am not sure if many remember him, but he lured thousands of people into knife sharpening just to then lure them in further with pretty wooden handles, and then teased us with a line of knives. He is actually not a real person at all -- he is Kaiser Soze. Kaiser Soze is a bit slower these days.

k.

Edit: I'm done. I seriously drank too much tonight.


----------

